# Dual passport holder



## eddiegraham (Apr 21, 2015)

Good day to everyone. Im a new member and think the forum is brilliant, I have my first question which I hope I can be helped with. My wife and I have a place in Marmaris and we both hold British and Irish passports. We want to visit for longer periods of time and my question is- is it possible to use both passports thereby having two visas , one on each passport. 

We have considered residents permits but we be away from Turkey for lengthly periods of time and the RM becomes void. I don't know, with the new electronic system if it would flag up on entry. 

Has anyone had the experience of using two passports in this way? I have heard of some people doing this without difficulty and just want some advice please. Thank you Edward


----------



## eddiegraham (Apr 21, 2015)

over 100 views and no comments


----------

